# ايهم افضل.....ارجو الافادة



## Seaman2015 (24 سبتمبر 2012)

Solidworksولا Autocad ولا Catia

ايهما افضل بالنسباله لمهندس ميكانيكا انتاج 


ياااااااااااااريت حد يجاوبنى اى حد يدخل الموضوع وعنده فكره ياريت يجاوبنى لانى هبدأ أخد كورس فى برنامج فيهم قريب جدا بأذن الله فياريت تساعدونى


----------



## Seaman2015 (25 سبتمبر 2012)

هو فى يا جماعة ده تانى موضوع ليا عن استفسار وبرضو محدش يجاوبنى 30 مشاهده ومحدش قال رأيه هو فى ايه بالظبط ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
هو انتو بتردوا على بعضكم والناس الجديدة لا ولا ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
وفين روح التعاون يعنى ياريت اللى عنده اى معلومه يقولها لانى محتاج اى معلومة وياريت نتعاون


----------



## azzo (18 نوفمبر 2012)

catia


----------



## Mahmoud AbdelSalam (17 مايو 2013)

اوتوكاد


----------



## alaabotros (2 يوليو 2013)

السوليدووركس


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (17 يوليو 2013)

ههههه كده انتا رجعت لنقطه الصفر 3 اعضاء ردو وكل واحد اختار برنامج شكل هتعمل ايه بقى؟

عموما ال3 برامج شبه بعض ولهم نفس الاستخدام لكن اصعبهم فى الدراسه هو الاوتوكاد فلو انتا ناوى تدفع فلوس يبقى الافضل اوتوكاد وتقدر تذاكر السوليد ووركس او كاتيا بالنجهود الشخصى او ببعض المساعدات الخفيفه


----------



## أحمد دعبس (19 يوليو 2013)

*بالنسبة لمهندس ميكانيكا إنتاج
فالأفضل له هو السوليدوركس والكاتيا
والكاتيا أقوى من السوليد
والسوليد أسهل فى الاستخدام
وهو كافى لمعظم المهام التى تحتاجها
فأنصحك بالبداية بتعلم السوليدوركس*​


----------



## eng.joOo (19 يوليو 2013)

اللى أعرفه يا بشمهندس إنك لازم تعرف أوتوكاد لأن معظم المصانع شغالة بيه لأانه من أوائل برامج الرسم وكمان المهندسين الكبار اللى موجودين فى المصانع مبيعرفوش غيره 
يبقى حاول تاخد فكرة عن البرنامج وازاى تستخدمه ودا بالنسبة لل 2d أما بالنسبة للسوليد فهو أفضل وبيغنيك عن أوتوكاد 3d 
وبالنسبة للكاتيا انا معرفش حاجة عنه لحد دلوقتى


----------



## عمراياد (20 يوليو 2013)

بالنسبة لي : الاتوكاد والسوليد ورك
والسوليد ورك اسهل في التعليم
يمكنك تعلمه عن طريق الانترنت في دروس متنوعه وسهلة التعلم في مواقع اليوتيوب 

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## عمراياد (20 يوليو 2013)

وهنا تجد فكرة عن برنامج ال Catia

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/eng198191/


تحيتي


----------



## طائطة (31 أغسطس 2013)

يا رب حد يفيدك


----------

